# Floppy ambi slide release on HK P2000sk



## Funyet

The ambidextrous slide release on the right side (for lefties) of my HK P2000sk feels loose to me. It flops around a bit but It works fine. The release on the left side (for right-handed users) is a good, tight fit. Has anyone else experience this? Is this just the way it's made?


----------



## mw1311

the lever on the P2000SK I've owned rattled, the lever on my new P2000 doesn't...


----------



## norcal

Funyet said:


> The ambidextrous slide release on the right side (for lefties) of my HK P2000sk feels loose to me. It flops around a bit but It works fine. The release on the left side (for right-handed users) is a good, tight fit. Has anyone else experience this? Is this just the way it's made?


I just bought a new p2000 sk .40 and the right slide release is loose as well. I'm going to assume it is meant to be. I will call H&K monday and confirm this. although it is reassuring to see other people have noticed this.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

People just got to keep making it weird on us lefties...whew..:smt082


----------



## literaltrance

DevilsJohnson said:


> People just got to keep making it weird on us lefties...whew..:smt082


Er, I'm not the only lefty here?? 

It's loose on mine as well. I don't mind it though. Hell, I don't even use the lever; it's just eye candy really.


----------



## Spokes

Both of mine are loose,
my 40 is looser than my 357.


----------



## DebS

*Good to Go*

It is common and to be expected. I have a P2000 and two P2000SK's, all wtih loose ambi-slide release. It's just an HK thang. As long as it doesn't 'rattle', you are good to go on concealed carry. :smt023


----------

